# .rar-Dateien ein Passwort als Parameter übergeben



## Stigma (12. April 2008)

Moin moin, 

ich möchte gerne eine kleine Applikation schreiben die folgendes tun soll.
Meine Idee ist ein RAR-Manager zu schreiben der folgendes machen soll. Ich habe eine .rar-Datei die mit einem Passwort verschlüsselt ist. Nun sage ich meiner Applikation das dieses .rar entpackt und folgendes Passwort verwendet werden soll. 

*Frage 1:*
Wie übergebe ich das Passwort?

*Frage 2:*
Sollte das Passwort falsch sein bekomme ich sicherlich -1 oder so zurück (hab es noch nicht ausprobiert), dies kann ich doch abfangen und ein alternativ Passwort übergeben.

Hab ihr da eine Idee, wie ich da vorgehen soll. Die Idee ist nämlich, viele Passwörter schnell hintereinander auszuprobieren. Diese könnten in einer .txt-Datei sein oder in einer .xml ...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Stigma


----------



## Oliver Gierke (12. April 2008)

Da gibts doch sicherlich Bibliotheken für, oder? Dann sollte dich die Doku zu den Dingern eigentlich darüber informieren.

Ach so, du gehst doch wohl nicht unter die Hacker? 

REINHAUN!


----------



## Ryu20 (12. April 2008)

hi

benutzt du eine Bibliothek um rar dateien zu entpacken oder eine native anwendung die über java gestartet wird?


----------



## Stigma (12. April 2008)

Nein im Gegenteil ich will keine Brute-Force-Attacke auf ein Rar-Archiv. Wir haben ein Forum wo wir Daten uploaden und downloaden. Diese sind mit bestimmten Passwörter verschlüsselt. Nun wenn ich das ganze runterlade (mehrere Parts (eine Datei ist auf 2MB begrenzt)) muss ich das Passwort eingeben und der Datei sagen wo sie entpackt werden soll. Das kann ich mir ersparen indem ich mir eine kleine Applikation entwickle die, die Archive alle in einen bestimmten Ordner entpackt und es mit einem bestimmten Passwort öffnet. Ich habe wirklich keine Hintergedanken und stehe wirklich nicht auf  Urheberrechtsverletzungen oder so. 

Mir geht es nur um das öffnen eines RAR-Archives indem ich das Passwort übergebe und den Ort wohin es entpackt werden soll. Das Passwort weiß ich ja. Die Plattform heißt Stud.IP und es gibt unterschiedliche Veranstaltungen in denen ich eingetragen bin. Alle haben unterschiedliche Passwörter. 

P.S. Ich verabscheue Raubkopierer!  



@ Oliver Gierke


> Ach so, du gehst doch wohl nicht unter die Hacker?


Nein! 

@ Ryu20


> benutzt du eine Bibliothek um rar dateien zu entpacken oder eine native anwendung die über java gestartet wird?


Ich verwende die Typische Javanische Art die auch in der Insel vorgestellt wird.


----------



## 115% (13. April 2008)

Mich würde das auch Interessieren ;-)


----------



## zerix (13. April 2008)

Hallo,

könntest du mal den Link posten, wo was in Java ist auch eine Insel über Rar-Archive steht?

Soweit ich weiß, ging das bisher nämlich nur mit einer externen API. Also Java unterstützte von Haus aus bisher noch nie RAR-Archive.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## hungbao (10. Mai 2009)

Schau mal hier nach: 
http://sourceforge.net/projects/java-unrar/


----------

